# Got armour!!!



## Sissy (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm still a bit shocked that i didn't have to fight and was actually granted my request for Armour!! I'm going from 137mcg+5mcg to 120 Armour. I think I'll split the dose for the first couple weeks...1 when I get up, and 1 at lunch..wish me luck, sure hope this helps glow


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Well done on getting Armour! I did much better on Armour than Synthroid.

I'm wondering if you should start on a little smaller dose? Armour packs a punch and takes a while to get used to. 120 mg is 2 grains. I don't have a thyroid and I'm on 1 1/2 grains (90mg) and slowly working my way up.


----------



## Sissy (Apr 2, 2010)

thanx 
my thoughts exactly, gonna split it for the next 6 weeks. that'll make it 1 grain, which if i remember correctly has about 9mg t3. i've been taking 5mcg generic t3 for more than 2 months, so it's not too much more than that. Very glad to hear you're doing well with Armour,btw..i have taken it in the past, but it was nearly 5 years ago..keep well, Sissy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sissy said:


> thanx
> my thoughts exactly, gonna split it for the next 6 weeks. that'll make it 1 grain, which if i remember correctly has about 9mg t3. i've been taking 5mcg generic t3 for more than 2 months, so it's not too much more than that. Very glad to hear you're doing well with Armour,btw..i have taken it in the past, but it was nearly 5 years ago..keep well, Sissy


You remember correctly! 9 mcg. (put the c between the mg. LOL!)


----------

